# Mud Motors



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I am curious to see how many people have driven or experienced the surface drive motors such as MudBuddy, Gator-Tail, ProDrive Outboards, Go-Devil etc.










I am in the market and wanted to get some feedback on those that had some experience with one or have ever ridden on a boat with one. Pros & Cons etc.

What size boat did you throw it on? A lot of the manufactures above are linked up with boat manufactures that do a lot of custom work for them just curious if I could get by with a War Eagle, Sea-Ark type aluminum boat...


----------



## mule76 (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a 35GDSD on an 1848 GDSD boat. It runs great, mid twenties with a fishing or hunting load, high twenties with me,dog and a little gear. (deep water speeds) They are a compromise just like anything. 
I can run real shallow sandy bottoms, but not fast and it is going to cost me another prop within a year. Mud is of course no problem. Open, deep water is just like any other aluminum boat. They are not as easy to drive as an outboard (not even the PD) so long runs can get tiring.
Not much to worry abt in terms of maintenance/boat damage. I can run it aground, jump over shallow bars, whatever I need to get where I am going. GD boats are very well made.
If you are going to run one, run it on boat that is made for a MM. The standard aluminum boats don't run as well. Bottom ribs, short bow rakes are not good for a MM and will really slow you down, especially with a load.

I really like mine and would suggest you test drive a few and see what will work best for you. GD was my choice because of the longer reach of the prop, and it is simple, which I like in the salt. The only time I ever think I want reverse is at the boat ramp.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the help... I haven't looked closely at the GD boats so I'll check them out.


----------



## mule76 (Feb 5, 2006)

sorry 35hp Go Devil Surface drive on an 18' long 48" wide Go-Devil Surface Drive Boat.
With the new 3 blade prop, runs way better than the old 2 blade.


----------



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

WestEndAngler,

I run a 35hp MudBuddy Hyper Drive on a Grumman 1752 flat bottom. 

I will answer the boat question first. You can get away with using a regular flat bottom, rather than having a mub boat built. The performance will not be the same, but you won't lose much performance. My boat compared to other 1752 mud boats is about 4-5mph slower and it won't just go through slop like you see in the videos. The ribbed bottom doesn't allow for this. Most all of the mud boats are slick bottom. I've been in a 1752 GatorTrax with a 35hp MudBuddy and saw the difference. As soon as I can I will be having a true mud boat built, probably this fall.

As for the motors themselves. There were only a few items that really sold me on the MudBuddy. 

#1 electric tilt/trim. No matter what the GoDevil guys say, it is not a set it and forget it deal. That's what you will hear from a dealer and GoDevil faithful. I ran a 35hp GoDevil and really like it. Construction was good, but it was lacking in the tilt/trim area. I don't know your situation, but if you run with the same type load you probably will be ok. For me, I don't know what my load will be as it changes day to day, area to area. Some days I have 3 guys and 12 dozen decoys, other days it's me and another guy with 6 decoys. With that much of a load difference the electric tilt/trim really helps as you can adjust by simply pushing a button. Also, you can adjust easily in route to maximize speed or bite. If you are running open water then heavily vegetated areas, you can mximize for speed while running open water and then trim it down easily when you need the bite to get through the soup.

#2 location of electric til/trim. ProDrive has electric trim as well. (there may be another company too, but I can't recall) ProDrive has their control box mounted back on the handle, so you have to reach across your body or turn around to run the trim. this could potentially be dangerous and at best, uncomfortable. MudBuddy has the control box mounted on the end of the handle within easy reach of your free arm, or by running the throttle with your pinky and running the trim with your thumb of your throttle hand.

#3 electric clutch. This option may not seem like a big deal, but it is for me. The electric clutch has three options; engaged, nuetral, and momentary. Engaged, of course, is for running. Nuetral is very nice because you don't have to kill the engine or lift the engine out of the water to stop forward momentum. There is also a safety factor there with the nuetral. When on the boat ramp warming the engine up, you can have it in nuetral and the prop isn't spinning. Thus, potentially avoiding a dog or person getting cut up by the prop while walking behind the engine. The momentary feature is nice when you just want to ease along or when pulling up to a dock. It engages as long as you have the toggle switch pushed to momentary. This option has worked great for me when in tight areas where I don't want full engage. No other manufacturer that I know of has this option. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. 

GoDevil, MudBuddy, GatorTail, and ProDrive all make mud motors that will get you from Point A to Point B. For me MudBuddy won out because of the items mentioned above. 

Another thing to remember, the local dealer could also play a part in which one you go with. 

Good luck with your search and try to test all of them you can. Whichever one suits your needs/wants is the one I would go with.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

If you are going to do it get the right boat for the motor, I dont have a surface drive but do have a GD long tail, the boat makes the differnce. call Heritage Marine in Beaumont, they know thier stuff 409-861-4118, they will be able to tell you all the info you need. they will also be able to tell you the advantages and disadvantages of the surface drive and long tail, there are two types of boats also


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

Ive been in both long shaft Go Devils ruunin around hunting in Arknasas flooded timber and then in Mud Buddys down here runnin the mud flats and sand bars.....Its not a total necessity as was said to have an actual MM boat but it does make a difference as stated by MULE...as with anythin in the sporting world you should go test drive one and then buy according to your preference and what you do 98% of the time and make do with the other 2%.....in my opinion however thought the mud buddy is the clear standout as of now in the MM category..the electric trim and clutch are HUGE Pros w the mud buddy.....

Try contacting Coastal Backwater Marine in Santa Fe
Marks the guy that can help you and arrange a test drive
www.coastalbackwatermarine.com


----------



## duckman76 (Oct 17, 2006)

I run a Legend Craft 1860 with remote steering and center console, powered by a Mud Buddy 45. It runs around 30 mph with the horsepower kit, tuned dual exhaust & dual Mikuni carbs. I'll answer any questions you may have or if you want a test ride in mine just let me know. Mark @ Coastal Backwater Marine has several different models here in Santa Fe,but if you are interested in a remote steer give me a shout and I'll take you for a ride in mine.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Before you do anything, you need to talk to JDF Turtle on here. I can't remember specifically which boat/motor he has, but, I've ridden in his boat several times and I have to say I was genuinely impressed. It is one shallow running, stump jumping machine. In fact, I think he may be a dealer for the motors. I know he attends a lot of the Outdoors show.

Shoot him a PM. Regardless, what you decide, I know he can provide you with a wealth of information.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for everyones response. Really helping me out I have plans to get in contact with Coastal Backwater Marine and Heritage and speak with both Mark and Rick...

My situation is as follows. I launch at Gou Hole Road in Baytown, the public boat launch there... As some of you know it can get drained easily on the best of hunting days (strong Northerns) and we actually got stuck this past year in our jon with a 30hp outboard... We have a private launch near there I can use, but it was actually draining into the bay so of course that was a no go... We were able to make it to the river after pushing the boat for 30min but not back out after hunting... I don't wanna get stranded again and I know a MM could have gotten us back.

So, 95% of the time I am running in 4' water. 5% of the time (usually the begninning of my run and the end (800 yards) can be 1-2" and a nice mud bottom... 

The public launch has a little more compacted sand before making my way down the river towards the bay... Now of course you can do the shortcut and run straight instead of heading towards the left and the orange cone but at an extreme low tide its solid mud with no water therefore most boaters head out North before moving East and South down the river... 

I've attached a photo to help illustrate what I am talking about.


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

you know there is a godevil dealer off of 146, that is where i got mine, he will take you out for a ride that is where he took me when i went for my test drive, 
i had the 18 44 godevil boat with a 31 long tail and loved it, just sold boat moving up to a gator trax 19'6", with 75hp yamaha, but hopefully in couple years might set it up for a 45hp mm with the center console, 
still have the long tail for sale, did not use it very much after the first year found new holes that all i needed was a outboard,


----------



## duckman76 (Oct 17, 2006)

I have ran that area quite a few times, a mud boat or an airboat would fix you up. The advantage of the mudboat is cost & the ability to hunt out of the boat w/ a boat blind.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

duckman76 said:


> I have ran that area quite a few times....advantage of the mudboat is cost & the ability to hunt out of the boat w/ a boat blind.


I agree... I want a blind on mine I had one on my previous Jon. I want to hunt out of mine in the Galveston Bay area as well and it will be used as a trasnport boat in Baytown...

For those that have the remote steer... I was told that it really hinders you in that if you do get stuck you have to call someone to come help you... Dealer said you lose the ability to jump and move it side to side, pull the motor out of the gunk and clean it off real quick and set it back in etc... Anyone notice any setbacks with the remote steer?


----------



## duckman76 (Oct 17, 2006)

I have power tilt & trim w/ hyd. steering and I have never had any problems. It handles a whole lot better when you are running the bigger horsepower motors.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

*gouhole*

Here's gouhole on a semi low tide. That soup is probably 3-4' deep. Made it across here in my 21 RFL when there was no water. This picture was a few weeks ago so you can imagine what it looks like in the dead of winter.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I have a friend that may be interested in selling a 1752 Lowe with sponsons and a 35hp mud buddy with remote steering thats only a year old and has the hp upgrades...pm for pics


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Salt- PM SENT...

Rip-N-Lips... thats the general area I am talking about... I know I'll be good with a MM and wouldn't have any issues getting friends / guests out to the camp...

A buddy and I tried to get our jon back to the dock by pulling it however the outgoing tide and soft mud made it impossible... We took the shortcut and pulled the boat up 400 yards til we saw a huge mud flat with no water... What a waste of an hour... We scouted the area but sank waist deep no way we could walk it through there had to turn around and go back to the lease to get a $20 dollar ride back home on the airboat.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

http://www.prodriveoutboards.com/
I ran one of these with the owners in La and could not believe how great they were.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks Palms, I have seen the pro-drives and no doubt they are great motors and the reverse feature can get you going quick and out of trouble in a hurry... I just don't know many people that use them. What was your experience with them?


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Check out www.mudmotortalk.com I just found that site and shows some good stuff.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I am a member there fowl, thanks for the site I just wanted to ask this board since I've been on it for awhile while I'm asking n00b questions lol


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I have had three MM's and three different hulls. 
There are a few things to note regarding MM's
NO MM will run over sand, period, end of discussion.
Any MM running in thin water over sand will eat up props. It's entirely possible to ruin, I mean completly ruin, a brand new prop in 1/4 mile of sand even if you are not kicking it up.
Reverse is overrated, the only time I ever needed it was getting away from the dock. The electric clutch is a MUST HAVE

Bottom line, MM's are not airboats.
Now, if you are still in the market, call Mark at Backwater Marine in Sante Fe, he can get you set up right.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

*Pro Drive*

When they first came out I drove over and spent the day with the guys who started ProDrive. We spent the whole day going thru stuff I could not believe. I was there trying to tie up a distributorship in Houston. I like the ability to sit down and drive. The reverse option was great also. We ran up some creeks until they ran out of water and he turned the boat around and stopped completely. I got out and tried to push but couldnt move it far. The bottom was semi hard mud. He fires it up and off we go. Then we went stump jumpin! That would scare me standing up. I was impressed.


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

another dealer for prodrive in genes polaris on i-10 in baytown,


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I have run all kinds of boats in the Guo Hole area the past 25+ years, I ran two different mudboats the past few years with one of those being a longtail and the other one of the newer short-tails, both could not handle the load needed to hunt public waters. 

I ended up back with an outboard/tunnel that could haul 10 dozen decoys with a dog and crew. 

I had two hull's built by Gator Trax and they are great hull's but the mudmotor's could not handle the load needed to hunt the coast. If you run with two people and 3 doz. decoys and over a soft bottom then a mudmotor may be exactly what you need, otherwise go with a tunnel/outboard.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a 35 GD SD, on a 20x48 GD hull. I like it a lot. I hunt 50 days years in a marsh that is ok to go to with a 40 HP Merc, I have one, but it goes dry, except for my pond during a norther. When I have the only water around, that is the best time to be there! 

I chose the GD because it is simple. There is less to break, the lack of reverse or clutch is a positive for me, and to tell the truth, I don't miss the trim much. With the longer hull, I have the trim know most of the way in ( motor trimmed up ) and rarely have to resort to digging a hole, like the old long tails. If you have a lot of grass in your pond and go slow, like setting out robo's or picking up ducks, you have to learn the quick lift to clear the weeds off. I have the 3-blade prop, much better than the older 2 blade. I usually have 2 other guys and a dog, no decoys, but we all push 250+ and bring a lot of gear ( robo's, coffee, shells etc.). It is not as fast as the 40 merc, but can always go, for a half mile or more of mud, no water. I am not having much prop wear, but again, all mud, no sand.

Having had both types of hulls, any MM hull is better, don't care which motor you are talking about, one time you WILL have to push pole, either sideways, back or forwards. The MM hulls, with rounded chines and smooth bottoms don't pile up a berm of mud you have to push over. The downside is that a cross wind can more you around a bit more, and may surprise you before you get used to it. Once you get the hang of trimming the thing, you don't have to muscle it as much. If you find it is a wrestling match,play with the trim.

On service, I don't know how else to describe Warren Coco (owner of GD) and his staff. I am sure some like him and other don't, but he has been the very best for us, and is willing to help when he doesn't have to. Those guys understand when you spend that kind of money, what you expect.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Great info here!



JJtroutkiller, Ross, Brad and others that posted on this thread are all friends of mine and have all run in one of my boats. Txshockwave on here runs a Gatortail, and he is also the Shop Foreman for Glen Boatright who makes the boat that JJ runs now.



Last year I ran an 1860 Go Devil Surface Drive hull with the 35 Go Devil Surface Drive. Loved that boat! 90% of the time it was run out of Gou Hole. I sold the 1860 to a friend of mine Chris (allfoulerup) on MMT. He loves it as much as I did.



Last year in Rockport, myself, Drake (on here), jjtroutkiller loaded my boat down with gear, Chisel (a 125 pound chessie) a ran is some very skinny water and I decided then that I wanted a bigger boat. I now have an 08 2060 Go Devil Surface Drive with an 08 35 Go Devil Surface Drive Motor. Keep in mind though that JJ's Boatright also went the places I went in Rockport.



For me I like Go-Devils approach of keeping it simple.



Anytime you want to run my new boat just let me know, most of the time I am running with Txshockwave with his Gatortail.



Ross has a really nice rig also, and made some really good points.



Most of the time we are out running around there is a Go-Devil, Gatortail, Prodrive, and a Boatright with us. So you could get the full experience in a couple of trips.



I sent you my number in reply to your PM.

Doug


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

This is the 1660 Godevil SD










This my 1860 that Chris bought










This is my New 2060 LOL, sorry-only picture I could find.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

i have a 32pd on a 1842 crawfish skiff. It has opened up a whole new world of hunting for me. I have killed more ducks in the last 3yrs because I can get way back in the timber where a regulat boat can't go.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

A little misconception on the location here - the picture of mud is the actual gou hole boat ramp. It will go dry on a low tide during the summer, so most only use it during the summer on high tides. 

The satellite photo with marked routes is the Hugo Point boat ramp. You do NOT need a mud motor to run that ramp using the route that tracks through Old Lake. I run a tunnel outboard combo and I have never not been able to run out or in... though I have seen MANY boats that were stuck. I have bounced it over into the channel a time or two, but never had to walk the boat or come to a stop. Going out, at the end of the last marker the channel stops. However, there is a gut that juts out a little to the left that has water a little deeper, and it can be used on extreme low tides.

The "shortcut" marked on the sat photo should only be used when there are high tides, and even then only with a shallow runner. There will be lots of dry spots on low tides. 

Turtle knows his stuff on mud motors and I love his boat (and his last boat). But like he said, JJ's tunnel went the same places when in the bay. I'm convinced that for actual bay hunting using typical heavy loads, a tunnel outboard combo will go anyplace a mud motor will and carry more weight, plus be more versatile for hunting. However, if you want to run the cuts off the rivers, jump the logs, run in the backs of the weedy and soupy mud coves, and have a rig to travel and hit the lakes, a rig like Turtle's is exactly what I'd want. I want one, but I won't give up the outboard for one. So I made friends with Turtle to make up for it.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

As you can tell you cannot find one boat to do it all and the best thing is to figure out how you hunt/fish 75% of the time and get the hull for that duty. I have been very happy with the outboard/tunnel but now I cannot hunt one of my favorite holes back in the timber. It is pretty cool running across a wet mudflat leaving a rut, only thing better in that case is an airboat.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I should have never looked back through those pics as now I miss my mudmotor.
sad_smiles


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

checkout mudmotortalk.com, shop and drive everything before you buy.. Be aware these are MUD motors, not SAND motors. They dont handle sand real well and you will be burning through props in sand. I may be biased but FPR is real nice..


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies! I found out today that Gatortail use a CNC to contruct there housing where as MudBuddy does Cast Iron...

Also not concerned about the sand aspect. I dont really plan on taking it into any sand as its mainly going to be used for navigating around Hugo Point Boat Ramp... Thanks for the correction on the actualy name...

I plan on trying a few models before I buy but back to navigating Lost Lake... The day it was so low, only an airboat or mudmotor could get back to the dock... My buddies shoalwater couldn't even make it, It was 2-4" deep all over Lost Lake and I'd never seen it that low before.

I think as it stands I'd want electric trim, choke and the neutral which in my mind cuts me down to Mud Buddy & GatorTail. The reverse option is more of a bonus more than anything... Not only docking but moving it on and off the trailer...

I usually run 2-3 people and my dog and again I have to cross maybe 800 yards of bad mud/flats (when all the water is pushed out of the bay) maybe 4-5 times a year. The rest of the time there is ample water and we can easily get through.

I like the idea of it opening up more areas to hunt and having the ability to pull up somewhere toss out some dekes and throw up your pop up blind was really fun last year.

Thanks for everyones input I feel like I just got schooled in MudMotors


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

WestEndAngler said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I found out today that Gatortail use a CNC to contruct there housing where as MudBuddy does Cast Iron...


Whoever you heard that from is full of it, I have ran three different MudBuddy's and none of them were cast iron.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

WestEndAngler said:


> I plan on trying a few models before I buy but back to navigating Lost Lake... The day it was so low, only an airboat or mudmotor could get back to the dock... My buddies shoalwater couldn't even make it, It was 2-4" deep all over Lost Lake and I'd never seen it that low before.


 I have hunted that area since the late 70's and it seems to be silting in, I have a favorite spot back in the timber on the north end that I can no longer hunt without a mudmotor.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Thx for the input JJ I am very open to everyones opinion right now and just taking everything in and processing etc. Thx for clarifying that information... Man I'd have you out to my lease a few times if I can join you on a hunt out there that place looks killer!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

WestEndAngler said:


> Thx for the input JJ I am very open to everyones opinion right now and just taking everything in and processing etc. Thx for clarifying that information... Man I'd have you out to my lease a few times if I can join you on a hunt out there that place looks killer!


WEA Call me now if you got a sec.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

WestEndAngler said:


> Man I'd have you out to my lease a few times if I can join you on a hunt out there that place looks killer!


I wish the hunting was as good as it was back in the 80's, of course don't we all. The last five or so years I have been lucky to shoot more than a handful of birds out of that hole.

Good luck with your choice in boats and if you are spending most of your time in Wallisville then you probably do need some type of mudmotor.

Get ahold of Doug and see what he was running this past season, I had a similar rig and it would not haul heavy loads as well as his would. I was running a 1854 Gator Trax and a 31 Hyper, the hull was very heavy and had a round chine.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Impressive video Doug, I ran the first Mudfest and I could not get going again in that slop. I beleive I had too heavy a hull and it was a round chine so once it settled in the mud and I could not break the suction you were stuck.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Ross said:


> WestEndAngler,
> 
> I run a 35hp MudBuddy Hyper Drive on a Grumman 1752 flat bottom.
> 
> #1 electric tilt/trim. No matter what the GoDevil guys say, it is not a set it and forget it deal. That's what you will hear from a dealer and GoDevil faithful.


sad3smsad3sm Oh Boy Ross. LOL


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

well since everyones thowing down vids


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

txshockwave said:


> well since everyones thowing down vids


 I love those Videos!

Get a Go-Devil if you want simple, Get a Gatortail if you want N and R.

Those should be your only choices. TXSW and myself put over 350 hours on those two brands last season alone. Zero Problems.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

WEA,

I have either ridden with someone or operated all the motors and what Doug said is the truth about the area that you are wanting to run, you either want the GT or GDSD. All these fellas have given ya solid info. and all I can add is to actually listen to all there advice as their actual real life experiances with these motors will save you alot of grief, if your future includes owning a surface drive. PM any of these guys and get their phone numbers and give them a call, I'm sure they will be happy to discuss in detail anything about those motors. Good luck in your search.



JDF Turtle said:


> I love those Videos!
> 
> Get a Go-Devil if you want simple, Get a Gatortail if you want N and R.
> 
> Those should be your only choices. TXSW and myself put over 350 hours on those two brands last season alone. Zero Problems.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I may have to check into another one of those lawnmower engines myself.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Joe,

That was alot of fun. We have to go do another if you get another Mud boat.

WEA,

Of course, you could always get a Super Go Devil and that would take care of any issue with mud, weeds, stumps, other boats, roads, etc., etc.!!!!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

WestEndAngler said:


> I plan on trying a few models before I buy but back to navigating Lost Lake... The day it was so low, only an airboat or mudmotor could get back to the dock... My buddies shoalwater couldn't even make it, It was 2-4" deep all over Lost Lake and I'd never seen it that low before.


I'm not sure which lake you are actually talking about, but we haven't had a tide low enough to make any of the ramps except Gou Hole go dry. Gou Hole dumps into Cotton Lake via a mud flat, and will go dry on low tides during the summer and winter. Hugo Point boat ramp dumps into Old Lake - and it is sand flat that you must cross, not mud. The only time you'll see tides low enough to prevent access is January/February, but even then only to deep draft boats. Lost Lake is a mud lake that is north of I-10, with no boat ramp. There are only a few tides a year that will leave only 2-4 inches of water in that lake... in the dead of winter. I cross it in low tides during the winter all the time.

Again, you just don't need a mud motor to get into Hugo Point no matter what time of year. Even if you did, that is a sand flat you'd have to cross and you'd get stuck, it isn't soft mud like Gou Hole. And the bay is only 50-60 yards wide. It sounds to me like you're missing the cut or taking the wrong route. If that's your only reason for getting a mud motor, you're wasting your money. It won't help you on any bay flats that are sand, but can help in the soft bottomed coves and cuts off the river. If you are wanting to hunt the marsh lakes on the Wallisville project, then a mud motor will come in really handy.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

How much do those motors cost?


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

spitfire said:


> How much do those motors cost?


depending on brand and options 5-6K


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

capn said:


> I'm not sure which lake you are actually talking about, but we haven't had a tide low enough to make any of the ramps except Gou Hole go dry. Gou Hole dumps into Cotton Lake via a mud flat, and will go dry on low tides during the summer and winter. Hugo Point boat ramp dumps into Old Lake - and it is sand flat that you must cross, not mud. The only time you'll see tides low enough to prevent access is January/February, but even then only to deep draft boats. Lost Lake is a mud lake that is north of I-10, with no boat ramp. There are only a few tides a year that will leave only 2-4 inches of water in that lake... in the dead of winter. I cross it in low tides during the winter all the time.
> 
> Again, you just don't need a mud motor to get into Hugo Point no matter what time of year. Even if you did, that is a sand flat you'd have to cross and you'd get stuck, it isn't soft mud like Gou Hole. And the bay is only 50-60 yards wide. It sounds to me like you're missing the cut or taking the wrong route. If that's your only reason for getting a mud motor, you're wasting your money. It won't help you on any bay flats that are sand, but can help in the soft bottomed coves and cuts off the river. If you are wanting to hunt the marsh lakes on the Wallisville project, then a mud motor will come in really handy.


Thanks for the help Capn- however I have access to a Private Boat ramp litterally next door to Hugo Pt. which contains mud during the winter when the water receeds because of the Northerns... I hardly ever put in at Hugo if I can avoid it, I am unfamiliar with the area and would rather run the 2-4" of mud infront of our launch if I can get away with it.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

*What do you think....*

Ok, so through research and speaking with many individuals and owners I am as it stands right now leaning towards a Gator Tail. However, I am not 100% impressed with there boats... I really like the Hunt Deck option that Gator Trax Boats offers... I like the removable platforms and polling platform etc.

With that said, how hard would it be to setup the motor on the back of a Gator Trax seeing as Gator Tail doesn't offer that boat and Gator Trax doesn't offer a Gator Tail...

I think I'd feel bad showing up to Gator Tail with a brand new Gator Trax Boat asking them to slap there engine on the back...

Maybe I'm wrong but that's just me... How would one go about approaching this dilemma?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

WestEndAngler said:


> ...............
> 
> With that said, how hard would it be to setup the motor on the back of a Gator Trax seeing as Gator Tail doesn't offer that boat and Gator Trax doesn't offer a Gator Tail...
> 
> ...


I have absolutely no idea how to answer your question in regards to the adaptability of one's motor to another's boat. I'm am basically ignorant when it comes to the differences.

However, I wouldn't feel bad at all about asking one or the other manufacturers to help you combine their product with another's. It's your money, you need to buy what's best for you. They may refuse for warranty reasons, etc. But, I'd dang sure wouldn't feel bad about asking.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

WestEndAngler said:


> Ok, so through research and speaking with many individuals and owners I am as it stands right now leaning towards a Gator Tail. However, I am not 100% impressed with there boats... I really like the Hunt Deck option that Gator Trax Boats offers... I like the removable platforms and polling platform etc.
> 
> With that said, how hard would it be to setup the motor on the back of a Gator Trax seeing as Gator Tail doesn't offer that boat and Gator Trax doesn't offer a Gator Tail...
> 
> ...


You better put twin 35's on that hunkdeck barge.

Run don't walk away from Gator-trax


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

So what boat manufactures should I seriously be looking at...? The only thing holding me to Gator Trax is there removable poling platform and casting decks... Granted I know I can go to any aluminum guy and get that added on later.

I think I would also want floatation in any hull I'd run due to the fact that I'd be running across West Bay etc. Now I could always trailer to the ramp as opposed to launching at my bay home so what are yalls views on Floatation?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

WestEndAngler said:


> Thanks for the help Capn- however I have access to a Private Boat ramp litterally next door to Hugo Pt. which contains mud during the winter when the water receeds because of the Northerns... I hardly ever put in at Hugo if I can avoid it, I am unfamiliar with the area and would rather run the 2-4" of mud infront of our launch if I can get away with it.


The cheaper route would be to learn the area and the deeper routes.  If you're looking at doing a lot of fishing out of the boat and running across open water, you're better off with a tunnel outboard combo. With a decent tunnel outboard combo there is no tide that you can't leave Hugo Point on and be at the entrance to the private ramp in two minutes. Even if there were, you could launch at the locks and be there in under 10.

It doesn't sound like you NEED a mud motor, but if it's just a matter of getting a new toy, imitate Turle's boat. It's the most comfortable to fish out of mud boat I've seen/ridden in.


----------



## mule76 (Feb 5, 2006)

My thoughts on flotation are why not. Seems like alot of people are against it and if I spent all of my time in less than a foot of water then I might feel the same. I run across W.Galveston, and east and west matagorda pretty regularly and when it gets choppy, especially in the winter when there is a norther blowing in real hard, I like the foam. If I swamp at least I am fairly certain that the boat will float enough to give me something to stand on. Even if it is my poling platform. You do lose some space to the foam on the sides of the back of the boat, and under the deck. 
Just makes me a little more comfortable when I have 2 people, a dog, and gear and I am watching the wind whip up the bay.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

JDF Turtle said:


> You better put twin 35's on that hunkdeck barge.
> 
> Run don't walk away from Gator-trax


 Why that opinion Doug? I have had Kent build me two different hulls and they were both excellent, never had any kind of issue with the Gator Trax hull's.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

WEA, I got alot of options on my last hull. I had the extended front deck, bow rails, poling platform, winch mounts, etc. If I had it to do over again the only thing I would have as an option is the open floor plan, for every bit of weight you add it will make it that much harder for the boat to push with a hunting load.


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

i have a gator trax ordered right now, should be done in about 4 weeks, my buddy got his in 3 weeks ago and was very impressed, by it, sold my godevil and put the order in, if go devil would offer all the options that i wanted i would have bought another one of there boats, loved my go devil boat, 
i run all over the trinity marsh, i have put in one time a hugo point, but i mainly put in a wallisville project.


----------



## DJONES (Aug 10, 2005)

Go see Mark at Coastal Backwater Marine on 1764 in Santa Fe (Dog Track Exit hang a right), he has several boats that you may be able to demo. He has run and sold every type of motor. I have hunted and fished out of several boats, the slick bottom flat out performs a ribbed bottom, the Mud Buddys are virtually maintenance free and best of all VERY fuel efficient. Go see him to at least get a demo then you can decide for your self.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

capn said:


> The cheaper route would be to learn the area and the deeper routes.  If you're looking at doing a lot of fishing out of the boat and running across open water, you're better off with a tunnel outboard combo. With a decent tunnel outboard combo there is no tide that you can't leave Hugo Point on and be at the entrance to the private ramp in two minutes. Even if there were, you could launch at the locks and be there in under 10.
> 
> It doesn't sound like you NEED a mud motor, but if it's just a matter of getting a new toy, imitate Turle's boat. It's the most comfortable to fish out of mud boat I've seen/ridden in.


Capn- the whole reason I am getting one is that we've stuck the 16' shoalwater in the lake near Hugo Pt. coming back in... Barely made it out we were running through mud... When we returned it was a 2' high mud bank with the water draining out of the channel (private launch area)

(Back 2 the Lake) The sand bar near the orange construction cone marking the entrance to the channel was so low that the airboat had to jump the bar... Last year was the lowest I had seen it in a long time and for a local the lowest he has ever seen it *that particular day*... 2 days later, we were finally able to get the boats back.

I was an hour late because I got stuck in my Jon and missed a great day of hunting... It turned out to be a 8 hour ordeal and with a mud motor I would have skipped right back up the private launch channel and back to my trailer...

I agree there are many times I'd rather have a good tunnel and outboard however these few times over the last 5 years have made me start thinking seriously about getting one. I only run through some nasty stuff on a low tide or bad northern for around 800 yards. Just an FYI if you go down Gou Hole just before you turn left at the dead end to head to the public launch that gate is where I go through and launch at...


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm familiar with where you launch at. It won't take much of a low tide to need a mud motor. However, my point is to just use the other launch the few times it's too low. I'm sure I know where your buddy got stuck in Old Lake, there's a huge mud flat at the south end. But it's also marked and easy to avoid even in the winter.

I'm out in that area throughout duck season and have seen the lowest tides I've ever seen in the last few years. But I also launched an outboard at Hugo on those tides and made it fine, just have to know where the mudflats are and avoid them.

For boat buying, you're wise to look at what you use a boat for 90% of the time, and buy a boat for that. The 10% of the time that something else is better suited, either go with a friend or make due. Otherwise, you're sacrificing the 90%.

Of course none of this matters if you're rich and can afford whatever you want.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

jjtroutkiller said:


> WEA, I got alot of options on my last hull. I had the extended front deck, bow rails, poling platform, winch mounts, etc. If I had it to do over again the only thing I would have as an option is the open floor plan, for every bit of weight you add it will make it that much harder for the boat to push with a hunting load.


JJ-

I priced out a 18'x54" hunt deck, open floor plan and the extended deck...

I'd get the poling platform and casting deck after hunting season...

Curious- how much does your boat draft?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

capn said:


> I'm familiar with where you launch at. It won't take much of a low tide to need a mud motor. However, my point is to just use the other launch the few times it's too low. I'm sure I know where your buddy got stuck in Old Lake, there's a huge mud flat at the south end. But it's also marked and easy to avoid even in the winter.
> 
> I'm out in that area throughout duck season and have seen the lowest tides I've ever seen in the last few years. But I also launched an outboard at Hugo on those tides and made it fine, just have to know where the mudflats are and avoid them.
> 
> ...


I'd like to learn the area (I just run from Pt. A to Pt. B), maybe one weekend we could run around your stomping grounds... We launched one time from a private gated residence and ran over to the bay from there which had me all turned around... I was surprised because our local resident couldn't find an area to get out either...


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

A buddy of mine got his rig for sale.....pm me and ill send you his contact info...


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

WestEndAngler said:


> JJ-
> 
> I priced out a 18'x54" hunt deck, open floor plan and the extended deck...
> 
> ...


That is the same size hull I was running, do not get the tunnel as I think that hurt my speed and draft but was planning to put an outboard on the hull during the off season.

The boat would float in about 4-5" of water and it took about 8-10" to get on plane over a hard/sand bottom. If I was to have Kent build me another hull it would not be a round chine, I think you can have them make the hull with a semi-square chine and the hull would plane easier and draft less.

Myself you could not get me to spend another penny on a MudBuddy, I had more than my share of issues but I also got one of their first surface drives to hit the market so maybe they have the bugs worked out.

You need to get the largest motor that whatever company you buy from makes, keep in mind that if you are running a 35 hp motor over a 31 you will not be going any faster as both motors turn the same prop around 3600 rpm's but you will be able to maintain the same speed with a heavier load than the smaller motor's.

Good luck with the new boat and when you get it give me a holler and we can take it for a spin, might even show you a few area's I can no longer hunt.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I'd appreciate that JJ and thanks for all your advice!


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

*70 MPH mud boat ?*

Might be fun !

http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/archive/index.php/t-7703.html


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

That is Redheadcali's Boat from The Rufuge. Here is his website(http://blizzarddesigns.com/mudboat/mudboat.html) for it including videos and pics. It is a Ronnie's airboat designed hull (http://ronniesairboats.com/mudboats.htm). It is what they call a Super Go-Devial type of boat. It has a keel type cooler for the engine cooling and those Super Go-Devils can definately "GET SOME"!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I use to have a 18' long 38" wide Go-Devil boat with a single 23 HP Vanguard engined long-tail. My Go-Devil would go about 20 MPH flat out and run through a dry soft mud flat or about 3" of water on sand. It was a great duck boat. Loved that you could run it w/o a battery with pull start. Be sure to get a a dual fuel filter - water separator mounted near engines. Disconnet fuel line after you get out of the water and run the engine dry holding the hose up with the check ball pushed down. Dried up fuel in this engines is a common problem. Engine is very easy to work on yourself. Also use a good marine grade grease each time to pull the boat out of the water to re-pack the drive shaft and trailer bearings and carry a spare prop in the boat. I liked the simple single bench seat - boat was stiffer with it. I had a push pole that is used to anchor the boat with. Use the KISS principal on these boats - Keep It Simple Stupid. Took myself and 2 grown men out duck hunting many times. With a dog, decoys, guns and three grown men you will be right at the 850 load rating. This boat is not much wider than a large canoe so it's great running in narrow channels and creeks. =I have crossed bays running out of Seadrift to upper Guadalupe Bay in winter w/o any problem other than a little spray if wind is hard from the North. Look around you should be able to get a used one pretty cheap. Check to make sure on a used one that the foam insulation is not soaked = heavy boat.

http://www.godevil.com/18x38.html


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

*http://2coolfishing.org/classifiedads/index.php?a=2&b=2714*

This ones on the market now....pm for details

http://2coolfishing.org/classifiedads/index.php?a=2&b=2714


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

ive hunted outta most types of boats and they all have pros and cons.............for coastal hunting where grass isnt an issue i would say a jet drive is the best bet. our old duck hole was hard to get to. there were some shallow sandy areas and the mudd buddy couldnt make it, had to get out and drag the boat..........the jet drive never had any issues


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

*Boat Review...*

I wanted to follow up on this thread I started a while back. I ended up going with a Gator-Tail and had Kyle build me a custom boat for my fishing / hunting needs in West Bay.

Here's the review I posted on MudMotorTalk and on FWE.

*MM Brand:* Gator-Tail
*Horsepower:* 35
*Boat Brand:* Gator-Tail
*Boat Size:* 18x60
*Boat Layout:* Open, with a gun box on the port side
*Speeds | Shallow Water:* 28 MPH w/ myself (200lbs) & a full tank of gas
*Speeds | Deep Water:* 27.5 MPH " " " "
*Conditions Tested In:* Trinity River, Wind N @ 10MPH, Saltwater

Let me start with the engine... This thing is a machine!! I've driven long tails all my life but this is my first SD to own. The thing that sold me on the Gator-Tail was: #1 Neutral & #2 Instant Reverse!

The reverse is so nice when I'm pulling up to the dock or launching the boat by myself... I simply pull a lever and I'm backing up

The boat handles well in shallow & deep waters. Gator-Tail put a rear hunt deck on the stern and filled it with flotation. The two pods on both the port and starboard side that I sit on are both filled as well along with a portion of the bow. (I cross open bays here a lot)

The spud poles were very useful during the hunting season I was able to pull the boat up to the area I wanted to hunt stick the poles in the ground and throw up the blind. I had Gator-Tail outfit the boat with a blind, I considered building one but the design they have was very ingenious and easy to remove took me 5 min by myself.

I have a receiver winch mount on the bow which helps me get over levees and into my ponds. I've added a trolling motor and plan to add a poling platform having a removable one built here in town. Last night I worked out my design with some new flounder lights. A quick trip to the shop this weekend for some aluminum will allow me to mount my setup into the winch receiver. I'm running a 12V system and just giving these new lights a shot for the time being.

Hunting Season I took 2 guys plus me all around 200lbs, full tank of gas, my dog, 96Q ice chest full to the brim, a radio cooler (w/ full size battery) Boat ran 22-23 MPH through the ICW.

Boat has performed flawlessly out in the bay and last weekend I had it in some rough conditions 30MPH + winds which limited me to the back coves however the conditions still made for an interesting & wet ride home.
Its fun being the only one on the water when all the wind gets blown out... I had a guy waving at me the other day that stopped me and said don't go right there's no water... That's exactly where I went!



























































































I just recently went over the 15 hour break in period and drained all the fluids and added grease etc.

It was a very easy process and after I gathered the proper tools, it took me 15 minutes to drain the oil, tranny fluid and to pump out the old grease from the lower unit while replacing it with new.

If your in the market for a boat like this I highly suggest you call Gator-Tail and talk with Kyle. I'm glad I did!


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweet looking ride, i like the extended platform on the back.


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is a link to a diff style Mudboat. I had mine built on this platform with a 90 hp 4cyl in sted of the Chevy small block. Rides like a bass boat just ANYWHERE I want to go. Check this out.

http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/showthread.php?t=7703


----------

